# Coolant for 2009 Tiguan



## Golfgold (Oct 12, 2013)

Coolants low. Yes the dealer has G13 or whatever. My local parts store has “OEM” brand coolant for Porsche, Audi, and VW. About half the price. Is this stuff okay to use?

Sorry for the link but this is it:

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...-audi-volkswagen-porsche-3-78-l-0293085p.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Interesting. It claims to have* VW TL774F* but it also says it is ethylene glycol based and nowhere mentions G-11 / G-13. It might be fine but I'd opt for *PENTOFROST* on sale or the dealer option.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

Depending on how low it is, just add distilled water to it.


----------



## Golfgold (Oct 12, 2013)

Ichabod0525 said:


> Interesting. It claims to have* VW TL774F* but it also says it is ethylene glycol based and nowhere mentions G-11 / G-13. It might be fine but I'd opt for *PENTOFROST* on sale or the dealer option.


Now that I realized there is a leak I am just going to use mostly distilled water till it’s fixed. Guess it’s not a good idea to do distilled water alone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

By adding water over and over, it will eventually dilute the mixture to where it does not provide the corrosion protection and lubrication it needs.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

How often are you having to top it off and how much? Do you know where the leak is?


----------

